# GlobeQuest Travel Club in Cabo



## Selanne00008 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I recently purchased a jr bedroom suite at Casa Dorada in Cabo through Globequest https://www.globequesttravelclub.com/.  

I read a handful of reviews on Globequest (GBS) but most are from 2010-2012 and were negative about trying to cancel.  I don't see much in 2014 or 2015.
I reached out to a few folks on here (thank you for the responses), but am looking to comfirm whether or not this was a good decision.  

Does any have a 'timeshare' through Globequest here?  Is it a legit timeshare company?  Do I need to start the rescind process?  

Thanks in advance for any feedback!

Signed,
Timeshare Rookie


----------



## oldbuyer (Dec 28, 2015)

Selanne00008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently purchased a jr bedroom suite at Casa Dorada in Cabo through Globequest https://www.globequesttravelclub.com/.
> 
> ...


It's been a year since I've attended a presentation at Casa Dorado but recall Globequest was a vacation club they were selling as an exit package. I recall their regular TS pitch as a one bedroom for about 20k that had a 1100/mo MF which is way out of line for Cabo. After saying no to that they came forward with a vacation club "book any resort anywhere you want for about $500/week and you can get this package for 7-8,000". If it's the former 20k package that is good at Casa Dorado then it's a legitimate TS contract. If it's a vacation club it's total BS and you paid for air. If you are within the 5 day rescission period on a nothing but air contract with a few bonus weeks attached you probably should rescind it as they are not as presented- almost no availability and not 500/week. Put the money toward a real TS contract at a real resort or rent from an owner for a little over MF w/o the 50 year commitment.


----------



## Selanne00008 (Dec 28, 2015)

oldbuyer said:


> It's been a year since I've attended a presentation at Casa Dorado but recall Globequest was a vacation club they were selling as an exit package. I recall their regular TS pitch as a one bedroom for about 20k that had a 1100/mo MF which is way out of line for Cabo. After saying no to that they came forward with a vacation club "book any resort anywhere you want for about $500/week and you can get this package for 7-8,000". If it's the former 20k package that is good at Casa Dorado then it's a legitimate TS contract. If it's a vacation club it's total BS and you paid for air. If you are within the 5 day rescission period on a nothing but air contract with a few bonus weeks attached you probably should rescind it as they are not as presented- almost no availability and not 500/week. Put the money toward a real TS contract at a real resort or rent from an owner for a little over MF w/o the 50 year commitment.



I see.  Yeah it's not the typical "I have week 48 at Casa Dorada for the next 30 years".  It's a floating any 2 home weeks we want (but like you said, availability?).  There's no monthly maintenance fee, it's a yearly ~$165 or so.  And yes, it came with 2 international weeks and two hot weeks.  

So what is the main issue, that when I call them (they are supposed to call us on January 2nd), to book our 2 home weeks, they will tell us there is nothing available the weeks we want?  There were 5 "home base" hotels in Cabo.


----------



## oldbuyer (Dec 28, 2015)

If you are past the 5 day rescission period there is nothing you can do and you'll just need to make compromises and try and use the free weeks that were part of the vacation club. After the first year is up then decide if it's worth paying the annual fee or if it's better to just not renew and it should self cancel.
Next year just purchase a cheapie Cabo TS and join it's affiliated trading company (RCI or II) and you'll get a larger/better selection for less of an annual fee.


----------



## Selanne00008 (Dec 28, 2015)

oldbuyer said:


> If you are past the 5 day rescission period there is nothing you can do and you'll just need to make compromises and try and use the free weeks that were part of the vacation club. After the first year is up then decide if it's worth paying the annual fee or if it's better to just not renew and it should self cancel.
> Next year just purchase a cheapie Cabo TS and join it's affiliated trading company (RCI or II) and you'll get a larger/better selection for less of an annual fee.



Yes I am passed 5 days.  It would be nice to at least get the two home weeks used (either by going or by selling).  But what the other poster mentioned, that it's basically worthless.  Does that mean there is simply no way to sell home weeks in a travel club?  They only give you undesirable weeks that are not sell-able?

What I was told is our rep will call us January 2nd to confirm what weeks we want for 2016.  Then we can can either use them or post them for rent.  I assume this is the bad news phone call (if the call even happens), where they give you the limited availability?


----------



## oldbuyer (Dec 28, 2015)

If they have something you want in January take it and book it as early as possible before the good ones get taken. You can always rent it yourself to try and recover some of your costs. I would NOT let them rent it as I'm sure it will only lead to future excuses as to why they couldn't get what they promised and you expected. If it was me I'd book what you would use as far as possible in advance and insist on a confirmation that I would then reconfirm with the resort. These bonus weeks might be the only real value of the program so you should use them.
Any future value is in doubt and please don't consider "upgrading" your account.


----------



## Selanne00008 (Dec 29, 2015)

oldbuyer said:


> If they have something you want in January take it and book it as early as possible before the good ones get taken. You can always rent it yourself to try and recover some of your costs. I would NOT let them rent it as I'm sure it will only lead to future excuses as to why they couldn't get what they promised and you expected. If it was me I'd book what you would use as far as possible in advance and insist on a confirmation that I would then reconfirm with the resort. These bonus weeks might be the only real value of the program so you should use them.
> Any future value is in doubt and please don't consider "upgrading" your account.



Thanks for the feedback.  I will take that advice regarding booking what is available and requiring confirmation.  I should really have my weeks ranked, and grab whatever is best.  

I will update once I have 2016 weeks booked (if at all)!


----------



## nazclk (Dec 29, 2015)

*Globequest*

Please let us know as I have not heard any good things about them. The resort is really nice however.


----------



## dmelvin196 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Globequest*

I purchased a "globequest" vacation club package about 4 years ago after drinking beer all morning with the sales guy.....mistake. He only lied when he was moving his lips! The deals, discounts, and availability looked a lot different on my computer than it did on his computer. I went on to the BBB (Better Business Bureau) website and filed a complaint. It was after I was home but they did rescind the contract and refund my money (took about 60 days). I believe they are affiliated with Grupo Questro and other travel related, development groups in Mexico. I believe they also had a Miami, FL company that I may have referenced in the complaint (possibly was GBS International). I would try that if nothing else works.


----------



## Selanne00008 (Dec 30, 2015)

nazclk said:


> Please let us know as I have not heard any good things about them. The resort is really nice however.



I certainly will, and yes the resort was great!  



dmelvin196 said:


> I purchased a "globequest" vacation club package about 4 years ago after drinking beer all morning with the sales guy.....mistake. He only lied when he was moving his lips! The deals, discounts, and availability looked a lot different on my computer than it did on his computer. I went on to the BBB (Better Business Bureau) website and filed a complaint. It was after I was home but they did rescind the contract and refund my money (took about 60 days). I believe they are affiliated with Grupo Questro and other travel related, development groups in Mexico. I believe they also had a Miami, FL company that I may have referenced in the complaint (possibly was GBS International). I would try that if nothing else works.



Sorry to hear, sounds like a nightmare!   

So far where I am at is I have my login and can book the week(s) I want.   There are a few jr suites available that I feel if I dont go I could sell, based on what's available for rent on flop key and vrbo.   I'm certainly still nervous about this whole thing... Maybe I m missing something?  What I am nervous about is I see suites for rent on th rental websites, but is anybody buying?


----------



## Selanne00008 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey All.  So we went through the entire TS process of buying a "home week" posting it for sale everywhere (Airbnb, Vrbo, Redweek, etc).

I think we were priced too high and finally started comparing other postings and what week we had vs. others.  We had a few inquires, but sometimes it is tough based on the check-in date and buyers wanting only half a week for half the money.  

But we finally got a few legit buyers that wanted the full week once the price was right.  Sold one home week on airbnb and the other on vrbo.  I confirmed with the Cabo resort that they have the reservations and the buyers are all set.

I feel as though half the negative reviews out there about time shares are from folks that don't know how to sell anything, or do online research.  Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of scams.  But we made about 15% of our $ back already on year 1.  29 years left...


----------

